# That Awkward moment Your fish turns PINK



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

My halfmoon betta STar was platinum white. Now she PINK not a little but a lot shes pink and huge dark pink stripes amazing <3  pictures soon


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wait is betta star a girl or a boy? am pretty confused :lol: but can't wait for pics


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm. Based on this thread http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=987211#post987211, I'm thinking Star is a male HM and in the photos he looks like he's a pale pink there


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh okay because bettabubbles was saying "she" am like "does bettabubbles mean he?"


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Pics please  sounds beautiful!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I will soon! I gotta get a perfect picture!


----------

